# give me a little pda advice.



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I am thinking of getting a PDA. I have not used one forever but I think ill get one. I normally carry 3x5 cards around with todo lists on them and rewrite them to prioritize them. Can i reorder/prioritize todo lists with an ipaq like windows mobile 2003 os? rearrange the priorities of them? also is are the models i am looking at good? I have never liked compaq. I am more tolerant with their pda's than their computers. I have a wireless setup at home. I can recieve my laptop up in my bedroom 2 levels up. will I, if I get a sd card be able to reach up there too? Some websites list it as bluetooth and some wireless b. what is up with that. sorry i have so many questions, but maybe someone has looked at these before. I am looking at: 

Ipaq 1935 and 40. I like them slim. 

tell me if i should really be considering some other thing or other things. or if you have had good or bad experiences with them. thanks.


----------



## Wirelessguy (Oct 2, 2003)

I have been using a Dell Axim for a few months and love it. I've got a wireless network at home and bought a compact flash card to connect to it.
I check my email, etc from anywhere at home and then sync at work.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I use a Palm V myself. You can assign a priority from 1 to 5 to, TODO items. This can be changed later on if something becomes less/more urgent.

Overview of palm products:
http://www.palmone.com/us/products/compare/

Wireless: there are basically two systems: bluetooth and wifi. Bluetooth has a short range (+/- 10 meters), so it is good for syncronising your PDA with your PC when both are in the same room. WIFI has a larger range of up to 300 meters in ideal circumstances. You're home wireless LAN is very likely WIFI. Question is: if you want to sync your pda with your pc, do you need this larger range ?


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

im looking more to be able to check my email from my 3rd story room with just my pda


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Bluetooth: works in one room. So probably not what you want

WIFI: should work in your entire house, and you already have the base network running, so this should work

Other networks: if you need to be truly mobile, even outside the house, you need a solution based on GSM or GPRS or other network technology. In this case, you might consider a blackberry in addition to palm or pocketpc solutions


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

k ill look into it


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

I just got the Ipaq 1935 and can honestly say that it rocks...

Being that I upgraded from a PalmIII I might not be the right person to give advice on the matter... but Im amazed at how far they have come!

The 1935 & the Tungston *E* are the next generation of the 'cheapo' models... but outside of built in wifi/bluetooth... I don't see where either of these models will let you down. As far as I can tell... the 'cheapos' lack processor speed... but I have been more than satisfied with the speed of this... I can play golf (in color!), listen to an MP3... and jump back and forth from my inbox/calendar all at once without noticing any significant loss of speed. 
they both have one expansion slot... (and no built in wifi/bluetooth) so I can see this becomming an annoyness to someone who later decides they want wifi/bluetooth and have to swap out their sd mem card everytime they want to go wireless.

They are both $199 (the 1935 is $199 after rebate though)... if you want the wifi then you should probably consider different models... they both support wifi sd cards... but they are between $50-$100 more if purchased separately... (so kept that in mind if its must have for you)

Also since both of this are considered introductary models... neither comes with a cradle... just the usb cable.

The final factor for me was size... both are very small... but the Ipaq was just a tad smaller than the Tungston and the edges are curved to better fit in your pocket/hand....

Good luck 
G


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

Rockin man. I am really looking for that slim stuff.


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Size... OK...

Out of those base models... the 1935/1945 is smaller than the Tungston E... The screens are the same size... but the the tungsten is basically a square where-as the Ipaqs corners are rounded off creating the a better pocket fit...(the Ipaq is slightly lighter as well) When comparing the models... the Tungston E had that quality feel of brushed aluminum where-as the Ipaq felt more plasticy (sp)

In a totally different class the tungsten T3 is the smallest I've seen... and it sports a bigger screen than the E and 1935/1945... The controls keys slide out revealing a large screen when in use... but when put into its 'storage' position its smaller than the E and the 1935.

http://store.palm.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1387781&clickid=feat_prod_title
Like I said this is a totally different class of PDA... it boasts almost 3 times the processor power of the E model (and almost double that of the 1935)... 
it has the built in bluetooth... and twice the available mem of the E model (but the same mem as the Ipaq 1935/1945)


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

BTW... the Ipaq 1935 is selling like crazy... I could find no store that had it in stock...
OfficeMax
OfficeDepot
Staples
CompUsa... were all sold out for the last 2 weeks

The only place I found it(with the mail in rebate of $50) was http://tigerdirect.com


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

hehe. well that sounds like what ill probably get. it sounds sweet. yeah i have seen the ipaq being more plastic like but it also still looks very sharp. ill prolly get that one.


----------

